# Stupid things that will kill you after SHTF.



## Magus

*Dressing like Rambo/Mad Max/other movie [email protected]*

I see you coming down my street wearing a M-60 belt, bandana, and a leather jacket with one sleeve missing and football pads, *BOOOOOM!* you meet Mr. [email protected] 300 magnum.

*Walking around with lots of guns/exotic weapons/knives and acting like you're god's gift to the apocalypse.*

No stupid, you look like a threat. *BOOOOOM!* see above.

*Bragging about your bunker to your buddies...*
Who told their wives/girl friends/other buddies... Thanks for the free stuff..DUMMY!

*Cooking outdoors in plain sight of everyone after the balloon goes up.*

"How about some grub neighbor? there's 50 of us armed and with hungry kids and your AR tacticool only holds 30 rounds."

*Looking well fed and happy.*
Yeah Bubba, we're following you home.you got a cute wife and daughter?

*Putting those empty food cans where they can be found.*
Might as well ring a dinner bell.

*Trying to be a hero.*
Not hurting you, not your problem.If it's family or a bro, yeah.but not some stranger. NGDEGUP!

*Thinking some book told you all you need to know.*
Nope.now you read it, go try it!

*Over prepping.*
Yep.now I got all this stuff I can't just bug out and leave it!Then the flood/fire/plague/U.N gets there and what good will it do your corpse?

*Under prepping.*
Duh, obviously.

I'm sure there's more but there's beer to drink and smarter members than me to fill in the holes.:wave:


----------



## Tweto

*That sure is a nice BOV.*
Must be one of those preppers, don't they have supplies stashed?

*This guy is offering me food, he must have more where that came from.*


----------



## Magus

Nice add on!


----------



## bahramthered

*I'm gonna boss people around because I use to before hand, but now I have 0 useful skils*
Sorry chef I not listening. I am reaching for my gun though.

*The whiner who complains every three seconds*
Sorry is your degrade on moral worth what skills you might have?

*The so over educated and proud of it who have to spend 15mins comparing the approaching enemy to the Mongolians in the 1700s and 1800s instead of sounding an alarm*
Bye Proffessor.


----------



## Magus

See guys? told ya smarter members could fill in the blanks!


----------



## Anvilandhammer

It's really cold out, and you are the only house with smoke coming out of your chimney.

- all the teeth chatterers around you now know you have heat. Knock knock.


----------



## zracer7

That loud ass gun you bought and now hunt with. 
Thanks for hunting with a gun everyone can hear...MEAT!

That BOV you thought was badass cause you put a 5" exhaust with stacks on it. 
Thanks for making yourself the easiest to see and hear.


----------



## Magus

Heh.another "bone hunter". 
best listen to what we say, there's a LOT of us out here that AREN'T nice.


----------



## FatTire

Nice boots, u must have been prepared... And is that shampoo I smell?


----------



## Magus

And another "Bone Hunter"....
You're surrounded.Just send us your stuff now. LMAO!

*Oh yeah.Looking "Military" That means you got MREs and ammo.nice big digicam target on your back homey.*


----------



## tac803

Pretty much all of the above, and *falling asleep on watch*. One of the reasons it's tough to go it alone.


----------



## zracer7

Good ways to keep your profile "stealth" or conceal your good gear:

1. Cover your military style backpack with a trash bag. Provides rain protection and makes you look like a bum carrying a makeshift hobo backpack

2. Cover those really nice boots with plastic bags held in place with traps or cordage. Again looks like you don't have a pair of shoes somebody might want. 

3. Plain tan cargo pants look more "normal" than camo. I honestly believe the more camo you wear, the more people will think you are a "survivalist" and believe you are prepared. 

4. Wear a durable shirt but nothing that screams "hey I got shit" or "I am the shit." examples: gun shirts, camo, any outdoors logos, smart ass shirts (ex: Heavily armed...easily pissed)...you get the point. 

5. If anything, go buy camo material and then cover yourself when you need it. Or store a chillies suit (if room permits) in your pack when a situation presents itself that concealment is required. 

Point is dont make yourself a target if you can help it. I am sure there are many ideas out there. Don't want to give away all my secrets.


----------



## Clarice

Keep your mouth shut. Don't try to tell people what to do or inform them of what you are going to do. By keeping a low profile you have a better chance of surviving.


----------



## zracer7

Clarice said:


> Keep your mouth shut. Don't try to tell people what to do or inform them of what you are going to do. By keeping a low profile you have a better chance of surviving.


Like I said, don't want to give away all my secrets. :wink:


----------



## mojo4

I guess that super hot chick in a bikini flagging down people for help all alone wasn't all alone after all. Oh look, a tunnel with a neat light on at the end of it.....


----------



## Ration-AL

mojo4 said:


> I guess that super hot chick in a bikini flagging down people for help all alone wasn't all alone after all. Oh look, a tunnel with a neat light on at the end of it.....


delirious from dehydration a a bit? lol

but yeah i get what your saying, keep your guard up! 

a good trap though is one you don;t see, i've been reading up on the history fo traps used in Vietnam and such, i'm defiantly using a bunch of these all around the perimeter , so no chick in a bikini for you to see, just a bunch of sharp objects you can't!


----------



## Magus

Heheheh. glass jug full of broken glass and a noise maker.no X-ray for you! its got to be dug out manually!


----------



## bahramthered

mojo4 said:


> I guess that super hot chick in a bikini flagging down people for help


That actually worked out well for me once when I was younger and dumber. She'd been walking or about 2 hours ignored with a packback and decided to try to use her assets for a ride.


----------



## mojo4

Well bahram my favorite crazy uncle always said "A$$, grass or gas.....nobody rides for free!"


----------



## Magus

*Having loud livestock.*

Ring a dinner bell for as long as a rooster's crow will carry!


----------



## dirtgrrl

Not treating even a small cut, because by golly, you're too tough for that.


----------



## TheLazyL

mojo4 said:


> ...Oh look, a tunnel with a neat light on at the end of it.....


SMILE...wait for the flash!


----------



## Thaddius

Save or buy "fat cloths" Then as everyone else seems to be loosing weight put on oversized cloths, even if you are fat, the oversized cloths makes it look like you are in the process of becoming not fat.

Live 15 miles up a dirt road, then 1/2 mile past your gate.

know everyone within that 15 miles, be related to most.

Clan / tribe makes the area safer.

Just so long as the clan / tribe pulls their weight and understands that you are not the leader, nor the one led.

Thad


----------



## Magus

Good one, but that's stuff to keep you alive, not stupid things to make you dead.lol


----------



## dirtgrrl

Forgetting to remove or cover the safety reflective tape on your gear before you try to get stealthy in the dark ...


----------



## BasecampUSA

...only one thing for me...

Not enough ammo...


----------



## The_Blob

Thinking your S.O.T.A. gear is an acceptable substitute for knowledge... or experience. :nuts:


----------



## bahramthered

Forgetting how long the fuse is for.

Debating theology with the man holing the shot gun.

Funny business with the daughter of the previous man.

Being the man who designed/built this keyboard if I ever meet you.


Those good ways to get dead Magus?


----------



## Magus

Sounds like good ways to exit the gene pool anytime, let alone post SHTF.


----------



## ROBIE

Power is out all over the state, temps in the 100's, but you have lights and ac... 
Howdy neighbor! Is that a generator I and everyone else hears?


Robie


----------



## Magus

bingo!
How come your dog looks so well fed, you must have spare food.


----------



## dirtgrrl

Magus said:


> bingo!
> How come your dog looks so well fed, you must have spare food.


I feed her people who ask stupid questions ...


----------



## Magus

LMAO!! good one!


----------



## elohem2012

Love you longtime. Since Tuesday


----------



## Padre

Magus said:


> *Over prepping.*
> Yep.now I got all this stuff I can't just bug out and leave it!Then the flood/fire/plague/U.N gets there and what good will it do your corpse?


Over prepping is not going to get you killed, though BEING too stupid to realize when its best to abandon ship might!

I'd add:

*Living in a place where none of you neighbors are prepared and there are a lot of them living on top of each other: city, the burbs, etc.*

Even if you don't give it away by the fact that you could still afford to loose 10lbs when everyone else is eating their pet dogs, eventually someone is going to stumble across you going house to house looking for food and whether you defend yourself (ring the dinner bell) or give them some food (insuring they will come back with friends and family) the gig will be up!

*For that matter being too sentimental to eat your dog, cat, guinea pig, etc. or picky to eat squirrel, rat, bugs, etc.*

I guarantee you in a SHTF people will die of starvation with PLENTY of food all around them,


----------



## LongRider

Most folks here are going to hate my thoughts but maybe it will help some. Of the stupid things that will get you killed at TEOTWAWKI is
*Living in an urban area
Excepting that you can stock pile enough to survive long term
Bugging out to a location you do not have a homestead or spend time living in*


----------



## LongRider

FatTire said:


> Nice boots,


I wear Whites Packers and believe that good quality boots are essential survival gear for a whole list of reasons not the least of which is you will be screwed when your cheap boots fall apart. That said once broken in without a close examination one boot pretty much like the next. If someone is examining my boots that closely it is because they are getting their head kicked in by them. If it did not start out that way it will be when I get done. No one needs to be checking me or my gear out that closely.


----------



## Redtail

My dog Nikki is old, fat and stupid and hasn't worked a day in her life; she's got two bad cruciate ligaments that have been repaired multiple times, but are always a severe liability for going out again, and she has her own host of other health problems. 

The old gal may as well be my best friend, but I think if the SHTF and she's still around, the first thing I think I'm going to do is dose her into a stupor and put her down.


----------



## pandamonium

IMHO, the one thing that will get you dead quick, post shtf or now, is lack of situational awareness. Know what is going on around you at all times. Evaluate every person that you come across as to their potential to being a threat. Dont sit with your back to the door, note where the exits are. Take note of where any cover is. Too many (read most) people go around oblivious to what is going on around them. Identifying threats and dangers and acting early will help keep you alive pre or post shtf!!


----------



## LongRider

Redtail said:


> first thing I think I'm going to do is dose her into a stupor and put her down.


Depending on what food you have on hand, you may consider eating her to conserve your resources. In days past dogs were considered sacred for that reason best friends in life and sacrifice their life so that you may live if need be.


----------



## BillM

Louis and Clark would have died several times if they haden't eaten dogs. They bought them from the Indians.

Louis wouldn't eat Sailor, (his Bull Mastif ). Sailor kept a Grizzley from getting to him.
Louis and his men shot it seven times befor it fell and it had backed Louis into a mountian streem . He drew his sword and prepaired to fight hand to Bear when the last bullit dorpped the Bear. Salior clamped on to the Bear and wouldn't let go!


----------



## md1911

LongRider said:


> Depending on what food you have on hand, you may consider eating her to conserve your resources. In days past dogs were considered sacred for that reason best friends in life and sacrifice their life so that you may live if need be.


I have. Tried dog when I was a kid. That being said it would be very difficult to eat your best friend. Any other dog would be fair game though. But I personal would have to be starving to eat my best dog. I would put him down and bury him before I would eat him. Just my opinion


----------



## Magus

LongRider said:


> Depending on what food you have on hand, you may consider eating her to conserve your resources. In days past dogs were considered sacred for that reason best friends in life and sacrifice their life so that you may live if need be.


I have too many neighbors to be eating dog.somebody will need something.


----------



## TheLazyL

_"Stupid things that will kill you after SHTF. "_

1. Letting the Sister-in-law shelter with us. She can't keep her mouth shut, loud and will not follow directions.

2. Admitting to wife that the meat roasting on the spit was one of her cats.

3. Answering true fully when the wife asks, "Does these BDUs make my butt look big?"


----------



## ContinualHarvest

1. Being a Mall Ninja
2. Failing at OPSEC


----------



## Magus

LMAOX2!!!

going to neighbors you barely know to borrow sugar for a cake.


----------



## texaswyldekat

If it comes to point in time where it's you eat them or they eat you......well I'll have mine grilled thank you.


----------



## LongRider

md1911 said:


> I have. Tried dog when I was a kid. That being said it would be very difficult to eat your best friend. Any other dog would be fair game though. But I personal would have to be starving to eat my best dog. I would put him down and bury him before I would eat him. Just my opinion


I think texaswyldeka had the perfect response. Of course you/I any of us would have to be starving near death before eating a beloved friend becomes an option. You can bet if you drop first they will eat you. On some level I am sure they are aware it serves no one to let good meat go to waste and both dying.


Magus said:


> I have too many neighbors to be eating dog.somebody will need something.


Of course that would be preferable but I think we are talking about when all other resources have run out and the only option is not about having lunch with the neighbor or eating the dog but between eating the neighbor, the dog or dying. At that point I think the family dog will be the most desirable choice.


----------



## Magus

Too many possums to do that.


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> Too many possums to do that.


 :gaah: :surrender:


----------



## Redtail

It's important to know what ends to which you will go to survive, and occasionally push them to determine what survival is worth to you, and at what level you are willing to admit you are surviving, instead of simply degrading. 

Laugh if you want, but I wouldn't eat my sister. 
And my sister couldn't be bothered to save my father's life when he lapsed into a diabetic siezure three years ago. Piggy came and got me at 2AM, howling and barking and clawing at my door to drag me down to the hallway where dad fell down at, then basically just stood there licking his face until we had to shoo her out of the way to get cake-icing into his mouth after the glucagon injection failed to revive him. 

I know on that level it would be impossible for me to eat my dog. I think I'd rather set a hundred mousetraps in the shed and cut a hole in the side by the cornfield. 

Now, the NEIGHBOR'S dog... THe yapping little mophead-sized rat that spends its entire existence decorating their back yard...
I almost think it'd take a few days for them to miss it.


----------



## md1911

LongRider said:


> I think texaswyldeka had the perfect response. Of course you/I any of us would have to be starving near death before eating a beloved friend becomes an option. You can bet if you drop first they will eat you. On some level I am sure they are aware it serves no one to let good meat go to waste and both dying.
> 
> Of course that would be preferable but I think we are talking about when all other resources have run out and the only option is not about having lunch with the neighbor or eating the dog but between eating the neighbor, the dog or dying. At that point I think the family dog will be the most desirable choice.


True letting good meat go to waste is not acceptable in a survival situation.


----------



## Padre

md1911 said:


> I have. Tried dog when I was a kid. That being said it would be very difficult to eat your best friend. Any other dog would be fair game though. But I personal would have to be starving to eat my best dog. I would put him down and bury him before I would eat him. Just my opinion


Things that will get you dead post SHTF:

Overly sentimental attachments to animals. Eat the dog, share him with your starving neighbors, make real friends. :beercheer:


----------



## Magus

I actually roasted a rat once ate fresh mussels right out of the river too.

Being squeamish.

Happy crash diet picky!


----------



## BillM

*Survival*



Magus said:


> I actually roasted a rat once ate fresh mussels right out of the river too.
> 
> Being squeamish.
> 
> Happy crash diet picky!


You are on the right track here Magnus.

People who are suddenly cast into survival situations often die as a result of weakening themselves by refuseing to eat the bait.

It is great if you can catch large game fish in a survival situation but it is better if you start eating the bait right away before you start to lose body weight. Worms , Grasshoppers and so on.

Most people wait until they are starving to eat unpallitable things .

Just choke it down and then try for the good stuff!


----------



## LincTex

Things that will get you dead post SHTF:

Not cooking your scavenged critters enough to kill their internal parasites


----------



## Magus

Bear tartar=giladria.

Eating other meat eaters!


----------



## Meerkat

Magus said:


> I actually roasted a rat once ate fresh mussels right out of the river too.
> 
> Being squeamish.
> 
> Happy crash diet picky!


 LOL,I wnt your 1000th 'like'.


----------



## Meerkat

LincTex said:


> Things that will get you dead post SHTF:
> 
> Not cooking your scavenged critters enough to kill their internal parasites


Good advice.Germs and parasites will kill many in a shtf situation.


----------



## marlas1too

if you are walking around in mill. camouflage sew old patches on them to look like they are old and all you have on to keep warm and make the coat extra,extra large like you have lost a lot of weight and with something as large as that you can have weapons hid too.as far as eating anything for food just close your mind and eat it.it just might keep you alive


----------



## Dakine

thinking that you can just head over to so-and-so's house when SHTF can get you killed, especially if your "plan" is showing up as another uninvited mouth to feed with no skills or ability to contribute other than consuming their food.

Not to mention, just wandering down the road might get you mugged, raped, or turned into long pork by folks who think people are now the other-other white meat.

Drinking water that hasn't been properly filtered... going out from dehydration because you spent the last 3 days in fits of diarrhea and vomit wouldn't be fun. Side notes on this, that there's OPSEC that must be observed here too. You can use tablets, but that makes the water taste horrible, you can boil it but now you've got to either make a fire which makes smoke which everyone downwind is going to smell, or see, especially if it's dark... or you could setup a nifty filtration or catchment system, but now people that have line of sight to it, or your path to and from it might see what you're doing and wonder what else you might be sitting on that they think they could use much better than you could...

Not having little stuff to barter... if your idea of wealth to spend when SHTF is gold coins or gold rings, it's going to be hard for someone to make change. It wouldn't be a horrible idea to have some little odds and ends for small trading and barter... some junk silver dimes? some cans of food you don't need to eat, but you can act like it's parting with dear old moms finest heirlooms. who knows, for the guy with a hungry stomach and a nifty nikon scope in good condition but no rifle to put it on, a can or two of food and a silver dime just might buy you a new scope! 

Thinking you don't need to know how to garden because you have a gun... yeah. lots of people have gardens and guns, and plan on keeping both of them. In fact turning into a locust and being part of the problem will pretty much automatically make somebody fair game for everyone. The other thugs will most likely be bigger and badder and no reservations whatsoever about taking anyone out, and the honorable people who are doing the right thing will just figure its self defense and drag the body back outside the fence as a warning.


If a real SHTF scenario comes to pass, (and some would argue when, not if) life is going to get cheap.


----------



## Magus

Thinking social status will mean anything after its over.


----------



## tsrwivey

LongRider said:


> Of course that would be preferable but I think we are talking about when all other resources have run out and the only option is not about having lunch with the neighbor or eating the dog but between eating the neighbor, the dog or dying. At that point I think the family dog will be the most desirable choice.


No way! I like my dogs way better than the neighbor!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler

:club:I'm pretty sure my dog would be the last animal
To get ate!
Course how many dogs will bring meat(rabbit,squirel) to
the owner and then ask to eat it?
My dog can carry 60lbs or roll 100 lbs ALL day.
This dog became great friends with a buddy who lived here 
for a month with his rolling chicken coop.
Then my buddy started throwing the chickens one night 
Because they wouldn't go in the nesting boxes he installed
just before sunset.
So the dog explained the error to him.
So I guess my chickens are safe.
He will lay still and quiet until he gets the signal.
This would be very hard to give up.
He never lies.
His grandfather sat with me 12' from an oncoming train 
he was nervous but if I sat there it must be ok.
I'm afraid he would be the last animal if it was necessary 
to feed more than just me.
For just myself I ( think) I would starve?
For a breed able female I would go hungry for a while.
There are just to many reasons primitive cultures suffered 
for their dogs.
I have always wondered how much btu output a big dog
releases into a small tent?
Oh yea his long hair makes the best rope/insulation.
Nope sorry anybody tries to eat my dog needs to eat me 
first.


----------



## Dakine

Don't forget to prep for your dog and other critters if they are part of your plan. My mutt probably has more food preps than anyone else on my street. Actually, upon reflecting on that... given the awesomely spectacular area I call home, my dog probably has more preps than half the block combined! Wonderful. 

I don't know if they are still on sale, petco.com through the online store only has the airtight/antproof vittle vaults food storage bins for a really good price. I got 2x 60# bins for 76ish bucks??? something like that, and free shipping. I did that and started rotating her food always having one of the bins completely full, and now I've doubled the bins and I'm trying to decide if i want to keep a 3rd bin for her or not. The other bin will be going to a poultry project I'm starting ASAP and I dont want squirrels and other rodents eating the seed and pellets. 

I guess if you wanted too, they could be used as storage for rice or beans or anything else of that nature too, but if you're doing long term storage for things of that nature, I think DIY sealing the 5 or 6 gallon gamma buckets would be a lot cheaper and easier to move around if needed. These things really are better suited for bulky stuff that you need to access on a daily basis. 

I'm fairly new here, but I'm sure there's posts on how to seal wheat, rice or whatever you have in there and getting all of the oxygen out. It's not difficult at all, you just need a little piece of mylar and some dry ice, voila!


----------



## Diabeticprepper

Magus said:


> Too many possums to do that.


Possum,****,Woodchuck, Deer and other critters just add crossbow or trap. I live in the city with all this food running around. 
To get dead chastise your welfare neighbors about getting of the dole and brag about your preps.


----------



## BillM

Anything that injures you can result in an untimely death.

A dog bite
bullet
blister
chicken pox
the flue
botulism
a fist fight
a bad tooth

There was a reason that people had an average life expectancy of 48 years of age in the middle ages.


----------



## semperscott

To me the mindset a person or person's have after SHTF will be the deciding factor on their survival.


----------



## LongRider

BillM said:


> Anything that injures you can result in an untimely death.


And a million other things which is why training, education and some practical real life experience in addition to supplies is so critical. With that everything you mentioned and a hundreds of other potential threats can be dealt with fairly easily.


----------



## Magus

Trading off your old faithful rifle for that snazzy AK-16 you know nothing about.


----------



## BillM

*My dad*



LongRider said:


> And a million other things which is why training, education and some practical real life experience in addition to supplies is so critical. With that everything you mentioned and a hundreds of other potential threats can be dealt with fairly easily.


My dad's cousin married Dr Fessie. He was one of the best surgons in Nashville Tn in the 1920's.

Dr. Fessie acidently cut his finger on a locker door at the country club.

He died from the ensueing infection.

There were no antibiotics.


----------



## LongRider

BillM said:


> My dad's cousin married Dr Fessie. He was one of the best surgons in Nashville Tn in the 1920's.
> 
> Dr. Fessie acidently cut his finger on a locker door at the country club.
> 
> He died from the ensueing infection.
> 
> There were no antibiotics.


Serious? I know surgeons tend to be single minded. I know a couple who could not change a tire but to not be able to sterilize a wound without antibiotics is a bit over the top. Medicine and herbal medicine is my wife's area of expertise but off the top of my head I'd say if nothing else is available scrub the crap out of it with a stiff brush beyond the screaming in pain level using bleach if nothing else is available and ingest large quantities of raw garlic. Watch it and keep it clean until the wife could take a look at it.


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> If nothing else is available scrub the crap out of it with a stiff brush beyond the screaming in pain level...


Uggghh... been there too many times. Bad memories.  
When you are single and living on a farm you do what you gotta do...


----------



## Dakine

Magus said:


> Trading off your old faithful rifle for that snazzy AK-16 you know nothing about.


AK-16's are the bomb!!!! anyone that doesnt have 2 of those doesnt know what they're doing! 

PROTIP: get the one with the 80mm mortar attachment, but you have to have a flashlight mounted to it so it's still considered :quote: tactical :quote:


----------



## BillM

*Really*



LongRider said:


> Serious? I know surgeons tend to be single minded. I know a couple who could not change a tire but to not be able to sterilize a wound without antibiotics is a bit over the top. Medicine and herbal medicine is my wife's area of expertise but off the top of my head I'd say if nothing else is available scrub the crap out of it with a stiff brush beyond the screaming in pain level using bleach if nothing else is available and ingest large quantities of raw garlic. Watch it and keep it clean until the wife could take a look at it.


The fact that it got infected and there was nothing he could do to stop the infection without antibiotics is the point of the story.

He was advised to have the finger amputated and later the hand but being a surgon and needing his hands and fingers , he refused.

Take away the modern things we take for granted , cast us into a nineteenth century world we are unfamiliar with and we will be just as vulernable to it's hazards as Dr Fessie.


----------



## Magus

Dakine said:


> AK-16's are the bomb!!!! anyone that doesnt have 2 of those doesnt know what they're doing!
> 
> PROTIP: get the one with the 80mm mortar attachment, but you have to have a flashlight mounted to it so it's still considered :quote: tactical :quote:


I was being funny, but I'm told there really IS an AK-16 now...and you can get it "tactical"..

*Wanders off to caress A2-CAR..*


----------



## LincTex

Magus said:


> I was being funny, but I'm told there really IS an AK-16 now...


I googled "AK-16 firearm" and got nuthin'....

I doubt I would want one anyway.


----------



## Magus

One of the new hotshot companies is making them.piston powered AR in 7.62. that takes AK mags.didn't care enough to remember who..


----------



## LongRider

LincTex said:


> Uggghh... been there too many times. Bad memories.
> When you are single and living on a farm you do what you gotta do...


The worst I remember was I kicked a 2x4 bare foot that had some nails sticking out of it. Nails went in between my toes and under my big toe nail. I thought that hurt until we got to scrubbing under the toe nail. Talk about a rush, but thats what needs to be done.



BillM said:


> The fact that it got infected and there was nothing he could do to stop the infection without antibiotics is the point of the story.
> 
> He was advised to have the finger amputated and later the hand but being a surgon and needing his hands and fingers , he refused.
> 
> Take away the modern things we take for granted , cast us into a nineteenth century world we are unfamiliar with and we will be just as vulernable to it's hazards as Dr Fessie.


Did you not read my post at all? He was surrounded by dozens of both oral and topical antibiotics. He just did not take them. Lack of antibiotics had nothing to do with his death. Had he properly cleaned the wound he would not have gotten an infection. If he had taken any or a combination of the multitude of antibiotics he had available like garlic, honey, birch bark, ginger, cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, jalapenos, chili peppers (including cayenne), horse radish, cumin, and tamarind, thyme, sage, oregano, rosemary, basil , lavender, peppermint, spearmint, bee balm, eucalyptus, goldenseal, black tea leaf to name but a few. (Not all of those work on wounds I'd have to check with the wife to be sure what is what) he would have healed the infection
Of course not getting the amputation he needed all contributed to his death.
Lack of antibiotics had nothing to do with his death as he had plenty of those no farther away than the kitchen cupboard. Not to mention what is available in his yard and the forest and fields.


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> One of the new hotshot companies is making them.piston powered AR in 7.62. that takes AK mags.didn't care enough to remember who..


Lots of companies make AR10's (7.62x51/.308) the original caliber Stoner developed the AR for, in both direct gas and piston configurations. None that take AK mags that I am aware of, though some may use AK-47 ammo 7.62x39.
I am guessing you are talking about LWRC they have been around awhile but their primary market has been Spec Ops SWAT and the like. LWRC piston AR10 is an amazing weapon shooting out of the box as well or better than many custom bolt action .308s. You can read some of the reviews of it from these links on their website here In fact it is on top of my list of must have weapons. IMO .308 is the most versatile round available perfect for self defense CQB and precision long range hunting everything from small game (with the right loads) to Bison. The LWRC R.E.P.R makes the most of the .308 potential making it the ideal survival gun. Simple barrel swap takes it from home defense to long range shooting to the limit of .308 potential.


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> LWRC piston AR10 is an amazing weapon R.E.P.R


Opening bid $3800, buy it now $4600
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=306715798

I can buy a lot of WASR-10s, Mosin-Nagants and necessary ammo for $4,600!!!


----------



## LongRider

LincTex said:


> Opening bid $3800, buy it now $4600
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=306715798
> 
> I can buy a lot of WASR-10s, Mosin-Nagants and necessary ammo for $4,600!!!


That is way high bid. Still no doubt they are spendy. When I get mine it will be worth every penny to me


----------



## Dakine

That's a very interesting combination of caliber and accessories. I have 1 that is kind of like that but in .223 I also have an AR-10 but I chose to build it up and utilize the strength of the caliber. Its intended for medium to long range, say maybe 300-800 yards. Depends on the mission, a gun is a tool, you need to use the right tool for the job... Still, even up close and personal there's nothing like mass and velocity to keep the zombies away. I still dont like the 16" barrel but wth, nothing is ever perfect for all scenarios.


----------



## LongRider

Dakine said:


> That's a very interesting combination of caliber and accessories. I have 1 that is kind of like that but in .223 I also have an AR-10 but I chose to build it up and utilize the strength of the caliber. Its intended for medium to long range, say maybe 300-800 yards. Depends on the mission, a gun is a tool, you need to use the right tool for the job... Still, even up close and personal there's nothing like mass and velocity to keep the zombies away. I still dont like the 16" barrel but wth, nothing is ever perfect for all scenarios.


From their website


> The R.E.P.R. rifle allows a marksman to perform assaulter duty with the 12" barreled upper installed, and quickly switch to a sniper role simply by changing to the 20" barreled upper. The extra upper receiver assembly can be carried in a backpack and takes up less room and weighs less than carrying a separate rifle.


It is available with a 12",14",16",18" and 20" barrel your pick. I had thought I would get the 18" Though I have read reviews with the author shooting sub MOA at 100 yards with the 16 inch barrel. The gun was four years in development. As I watched the REPR being developed I saw how every part redesign was done to significantly improve accuracy, reliability, durability and accuracy. Only premier parts from hammer-forged 41V45 chrome-moly carbon vanadium NiCorr treated barrels, proprietary nickel plated bolt carrier, to the Geissele trigger are used to get the most out of the design and AR platform. Everything top of the line with nothing it doesn't need to provide maximum accuracy performance and reliability I have not found another weapon that maximizes the .308 caliber nearly as well. Truth is do I need a REPR? Probably not. I will never be able to shoot as well as the gun. But do I want a gun that I know will give me a lifetime of reliable accurate consistent performance, capable of stopping anything that walks on the north American continent from 10 feet out to 800 yards? When I ask the question is my wife or my life worth 3K the answer is absolutely. 
As you see I have effectively gone from hey thats nice, I like it, I want it to it's absolutely necessary I must have it.


----------



## emilnon

Lots of people will die simply because they don't wash their hands. Think about how many people you see in public restrooms come out of the stall (or, for you men, urinal) and go straight out the door without washing?? Eeeew. I see a lot! And I imagine more men don't wash than women (maybe I'm being biased). After the SHTF, with no working pharmacy around the corner, I think this lack of basic hygiene will play a pretty big role.


----------



## cnsper

BillM said:


> My dad's cousin married Dr Fessie. He was one of the best surgons in Nashville Tn in the 1920's.
> 
> Dr. Fessie acidently cut his finger on a locker door at the country club.
> 
> He died from the ensueing infection.
> 
> There were no antibiotics.


And Jack Daniels died from kicking a safe.

*Over sanitizing*

I don't know if you have noticed lately but there are more people with allergies and getting sick than ever before. Part of it is living close to others the other part is the over sanitization society has done. If your body can not build up a natural immunity to some bug because you keep killing it off with hand sanitizer and wipes then you are going to get a superbug that you can not develop immunity for.

Out digging post holes, just wipe your hands and grab a sandwich. Sterilization kills everything, Including eventually you.


----------



## emilnon

Yes, by all means wipe dirt off. But please please please *wash* after taking a crap!


----------



## BillM

*Aw come on Emilnon*



emilnon said:


> Yes, by all means wipe dirt off. But please please please *wash* after taking a crap!


You don't really think those idiots at McDonalds wash their hands before they leave the crapper ?


----------



## emilnon

I am well aware that *most* people, regardless of where they work, are basically pigs who don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom. I was simply making a suggestion


----------



## Salekdarling

I'll be the first to admit that I don't know how to trap or hunt. (But I do know how to skin a deer courtesy of Frugal Squirrel's how to. Lmao!) I wish I could, but I need a teacher. My Uncle told me he'd take me hunting, but my car is being a dweeb at the moment so I probably won't be able to make the two hour trip home to learn. :gaah: Where's teleportation when you need it? 

Folks: Learn to trap and hunt if you don't know how to already. Could save you from starvation one day.


----------



## Resto

Shave and a haircut.

Improper weapon handleing. Yeah were all safe when at the range and when hunting, but its a different story when you live with them on you or near you 24/7. Dont get me started about how many settelers were killed by thier own flintlocks, by picking one up by the wrong end or leaning them up against something. 
I was at a gas station behind a new dodge ram with 2 bulges on the lower extra cab. Over under 12 Ga. in a case loaded, goofball opens the door and toses the case behind the seat, after a bird hunt, BOOM! I knew what did it, it was obvious, but I couldnt resist waliking up to the owner to ask "What caused that"? Just to make him confess for proly the 100th time and give him that look of unbelief.


----------



## Dakine

Salekdarling said:


> Folks: Learn to trap and hunt if you don't know how to already. Could save you from starvation one day.


I would stress OPSEC on that plan above all else. The saying "those who beat their firearms into plows will plow for those who do not" is just as equal for those who are caught having been fishing while those zombies were unsuccessful at hunting stray cats and dogs.

In the immediate future of a collapse scenario, there's going to be a lot of people who think "hey, there's no more food here in the city, I better get going where the food is..." if you're watching your fishing line and they are watching you... that might not be good for all parties involved


----------



## BillM

*Absolutly*



Resto said:


> Shave and a haircut.
> 
> Improper weapon handleing. Yeah were all safe when at the range and when hunting, but its a different story when you live with them on you or near you 24/7. Dont get me started about how many settelers were killed by thier own flintlocks, by picking one up by the wrong end or leaning them up against something.
> I was at a gas station behind a new dodge ram with 2 bulges on the lower extra cab. Over under 12 Ga. in a case loaded, goofball opens the door and toses the case behind the seat, after a bird hunt, BOOM! I knew what did it, it was obvious, but I couldnt resist waliking up to the owner to ask "What caused that"? Just to make him confess for proly the 100th time and give him that look of unbelief.


I have seen hunters prop a loaded shotgun aganst a tree or a fence post only to have a bird dog paw at the weapon and discharge it.

Never assume a weapon is safe just because you are not touching it.


----------



## BillM

Regarding antique black powder weapons.
I have a buddy who collects and appraises them.
He checks them first to determine whether they are still loaded.
A lot of the time they are. Muzzle loaded weapons took to long to load so most people kept them loaded so they would be ready for an emergency. As a precaution, the pan was not charged or the cap was left off.
That doesen't mean that the powder and shot are not still in the barrel.
Even if the weapon is 200 years old, the powder and shot are still dangerous.
Black powder never loses its potentency. Even if it gets wet, when it dries out it is as good as it ever was.
People have been killed by great grandpaw,s old muzzel loader because they thought it was no longer dangerous just because of it,s age.
Remember, it was a firearm then, capable of killing a man and it still is capable of killing a man.


----------



## LongRider

LincTex said:


> Uggghh... been there too many times. Bad memories.
> When you are single and living on a farm you do what you gotta do...


Well, I got a chance to pull out the old brush and do some screaming cleaning yesterday. As a result of proving the old axiom. "No good deed goes unpunished".

Found a Bobcat with his paw trapped under a log. After I got him/her calmed down so he wasn't hissing and spiting I lifted the log releasing him. He promptly leapt free thanking me as he flew past by clawing my left arm. Using a nailbrush (I keep for such things) soap and water. I scrubbed as I invented some new profane phrases of physically impossible acts unheard of by man until yesterday. Wasn't really bad enough for stitches. So I passed on that though the wife said I should have laid a couple in. Put some kinda herbal ointment my wife has made up on it and covered it up with some clean gauze. Should be good to go in a couple of days. No modern antibiotics no doctor. While I suspect that a wild animal's claws are more infectious than a locker, I doubt I'll get gangrene or die from lack of modern antibiotics


----------



## LincTex

LongRider said:


> After I got him/her calmed down so he wasn't hissing and spitting I lifted the log releasing him.


You are a kinder man than I am.


----------



## LongRider

LincTex said:


> You are a kinder man than I am.


Believe me after he nailed me I did think about what a nice pelt he had. Oh well, like I said no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## Dakine

LongRider said:


> Believe me after he nailed me I did think about what a nice pelt he had. Oh well, like I said no good deed goes unpunished


That was just his way of saying "thanks! but next time... quicker!"


----------



## jsriley5

Being number one on the latest x station combat game and somehow thinking that correlates to you getting your potato chip crumb coverd lard butt out in the SHTF and kicking everybodys butt and taking whatever you want/need. have ran into alot of xbox commandos that seem to think they could take on a seal team because they played one online. It never ceases to amaze me the lack of reality the next generation has.


----------



## Magus

Yup.

goes back to basing combat techniques on movies.


----------



## kreativemuse

Magus said:


> *Having loud livestock.*
> 
> Ring a dinner bell for as long as a rooster's crow will carry!


so what live stock are you to have? You guyes make it sound like prepping mre then just saying your prepping is bad.


----------



## Magus

Rabbits, goats aren't that loud, ducks don't crow..use your good sense.


----------



## Tirediron

Magus said:


> Yup.
> 
> goes back to basing combat techniques on movies.


you mean cutting a hole in an old chunk of canvas tarp and tying it on with a dirty old chunk of rope isn't going to make me into an untrackable special forces explosive expert :factor10:


----------



## Magus

Only if putting a dirty black shirt over your head makes you a Ninja.LOL


----------



## cm4ever

"You don't really think those idiots at McDonalds wash their hands before they leave the crapper ?"


Ewwww..yet another reason to boycott McDonalds....

CM4ever


----------



## Magus

Ughhhh.McCardboard!

not tending to little things will get ya too,like say a rotten tooth two weeks after the grid goes?


----------



## Tweto

Being proactive about your health is critical to survival. Get regular check dental and medical check ups. 

I'm currently trying to get a chronic medical condition corrected in case of TEOTWAWKI happens.

Good advise Magus


----------



## Magus

Had one abscess on me during a snow that shut town down for a week,ended up in the hospital!


----------



## riverpilot69

kreativemuse said:


> so what live stock are you to have? You guyes make it sound like prepping mre then just saying your prepping is bad.


Rabbits, 12 hens, 1 rooster which will be the first meal, goats, ducks.


----------



## kreativemuse

Magus said:


> Had one abscess on me during a snow that shut town down for a week,ended up in the hospital!


Nice little trick, shove a piece of garlic that has been soaked in vodka in the hole of your abscess. Let is still for about an hour. It will burn like hell, but dont take it out after the 10 min people say. After an hour it will have killed the nerve and no more pain. You can pull it yourself or wate for a time when someone else can do it for you.


----------



## kreativemuse

riverpilot69 said:


> Rabbits, 12 hens, 1 rooster which will be the first meal, goats, ducks.


I understand the rabbits, but hens and roosters are mightly noisy. My goats are fairly quit. Anything else hell even a cat will alert others that you have food.


----------



## LongRider

kreativemuse said:


> I understand the rabbits, but hens and roosters are mightly noisy. My goats are fairly quit. Anything else hell even a cat will alert others that you have food.


That is why you select a defensible location to live. Than develop a security system, harden your home, have a defensive plan and strategy.


----------



## kreativemuse

LongRider said:


> That is why you select a defensible location to live. Than develop a security system, harden your home, have a defensive plan and strategy.


I have 70 acres in washington state. All dense woods minus where my house is being build. Basement with a 1 foot thick concrete safe room, and food storage area with hidden entry and security pad. Main floor and top floor are 8in thick concrete with metal bars. The garden and green house are off of the main house as well as a well covered barn where the animals are. The only way to see me is if you are right on me. And my house is as far from the road as it can get with a small trail to the house from the road that curves at strange times. The forrest has been left mostly untouched to block ariel views of the property and looking at it from a satelite just shows forrest. All off grid, well and stream water, personal potty, graywater recycle, compost, the only bill really is wants from the store, not really things we need.


----------



## Magus

kreativemuse said:


> Nice little trick, shove a piece of garlic that has been soaked in vodka in the hole of your abscess. Let is still for about an hour. It will burn like hell, but dont take it out after the 10 min people say. After an hour it will have killed the nerve and no more pain. You can pull it yourself or wate for a time when someone else can do it for you.


Nice! I normally keep both on hand!thanks!


----------



## LongRider

kreativemuse said:


> I have 70 acres in washington state. All dense woods minus where my house is being build................. All off grid, well and stream water, personal potty, graywater recycle, compost, the only bill really is wants from the store, not really things we need.


Sweet far more land than I own. One thing you may want to consider is motion sensors around the perimeter of your property and nite vision cameras. The motion sensors are far less expensive we have set up to trip lights on a board so we know where the intruder is. Other motion sensors activate exterior lights as well. Cameras are nice because you can see what they are up to, but spendy. We got a couple of lomax sets over time, some visible and others hidden took me about two years before I got them where I want them. Set them up than see if I could sneak up to the house unseen as well as place some one might want to set up a hide or cover to shoot at us from. Have you started to build yet? If not I have a link you may want to look at with some excellent ideas that maybe useful to you


----------



## jsriley5

Go ahead and throw that link I may be building in about a year I"d love to see whatcha got.


----------



## bobbybackpacker

what about trying to buy food off people with one ounce gold coins? or snitching on your neighbors to the PTB, whether it be blue hats or local 'law enforcement.'


----------



## BillM

Things that will kill you

A forteen year old with a .22 pistol !


----------



## Magus

LOL+5 for telling the bold truth!

Your neighbors dogs set free to fend for themselves!


----------



## LongRider

Magus said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things that will kill you
> A forteen year old with a .22 pistol !
> 
> 
> 
> LOL+5 for telling the bold truth!
Click to expand...

Sadly those that need to hear it the most won't. Like talking to a :brickwall: brick wall or walls.


----------



## Dakine

The U.N. that's got to be one of the stupidest things that's already killing people.


----------



## Magus

LOL you win the prize of the week,the hypothetical belt!


----------



## the7wolf

Not sure if its been touched upon but you can get about 1,200 0.5 gram iodized salt packets on eBay for like $5. Washing your mouth out with one of those twice a day will kill most bacteria, treat abscesses, halitosis and generally prevent tooth decay. Cheap, light and negates need for toothpaste and mouthwash.


----------



## Magus

Nice post! but that keeps you alive, the only way it'll kill ya is if you swallow the stuff several times a day.


----------



## the7wolf

Magus said:


> Nice post! but that keeps you alive, the only way it'll kill ya is if you swallow the stuff several times a day.


Or if you get it in your eyes and walk off a cliff or into the path of a non-selective horny elk!


----------



## PackerBacker

Reading this whole thread instead of getting off my duff and working on my preps.


----------



## marlas1too

aint going to do me any good --no teeth lol


----------



## countrygal57

Clarice said:


> Keep your mouth shut. Don't try to tell people what to do or inform them of what you are going to do. By keeping a low profile you have a better chance of surviving.


I think think this is great advice for most SHTF situations. That's my plan...keep a low profile and slide right on by


----------

